# help finding this necklace



## starlight (Jul 26, 2006)

im wondering where can i get this necklace, especially the crown and the cross. thank you.
http://espoir-perdant.textamerica.com/?r=5123718
(picture courtesy of renee of scared.nu.)


----------



## girlstar (Jul 28, 2006)

I don't know if this helps, but the Skull looks like a Vivienne Westwood repro, maybe the crown and cross are too. Ebay??


----------



## danabanayna (Jul 28, 2006)

They look like roberto coin from the tiny treasures collection


----------

